

As embarrassed as Apple should be right now, will it buy Tomtom? - dirkdk
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57558758-37/apple-could-make-bid-for-map-firm-tomtom-analyst-says/

======
sbuk
Mention of the word 'embarrassed' in the title or body of the original
article, 0.

